
New Framework for Flexible and Reproducible Reinforcement Learning Research - rerx
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/08/introducing-new-framework-for-flexible.html
======
jamesblonde
It's interesting to note that there is a dependency on OpenAI's gym. From
here: [https://github.com/google/dopamine](https://github.com/google/dopamine)

    
    
      sudo apt-get install cmake zlib1g-dev
      pip install absl-py atari-py gin-config gym opencv-python tensorflow

